# EZ creme



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi,
I was just about to make an order for Jetseal and Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze but it's out of stock so any idea when EZ Creme will be back in?

Cheers
Rob

Edit: Placed order with someone else.


----------

